# Pembrokeshire & Gower peninsula recommendations?



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

We were looking forward to 9 days' exploring the Gower peninsula and Pembrokeshire, but have had to cut it down to just 4 full days. This means a bit more planning is needed to make the most of it. We'll be avoiding peak traffic so can get to the Gower in ~2.5 hours and Pembrokeshire in ~3.5 hours.

To kickstart me off, I'm open to suggestions for must-see, must avoid and any site recommendations (we mix free overnight parking to site with full facilities as we fancy).

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Mewslade Bay, there is a CL in th CC handbook.

Basic CL but at the bottom of the field is the Bay, which is fantastic. Lots of rocks towering straight out of the beach, make sure that you take your camera. This a good start for many headland walks. 

Site owners are nice, I got stuck there one winters day last year and the owner, half way through his sunday lunch, gave me a tow with his landrover and then thanked me for coming!


Highly reccomended


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

The volcanic extrusion that is carn Llidi

See picture Here

A trip on one those very fast semi rigid inflatable boats out to see the the dolphins. They go from St David's life boat station


----------



## antnjac (May 12, 2005)

Three Cliffs Bay Campsite Penmaen Gower great walking and views. The site is on clifftop with steep path down to beach, or slightly longer route gives easier walk. one of the most photographed places in uk and artists favourite.

Good Luck Tony


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for cracking suggestions so far.

Good stuff this MHF lark, innit?

Must use it more ...... :roll: 

Dave


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Dave, 
if you were to arrive late in Wales, after 6.30 say. The car park at Rossilli ( by the Worms Head ) on the Gower is a must. when the c/p attendant has left, the overnight and next days parking is free, and the views in the morning are wonderful, it's good for cycling as well, 


Roy.


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Dave, the GPS for above is 51.34'10''N/4.17'18''W


Roy.


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Carpark at Abereiddy. North Pembs coast. An easy walk round to the Blue Lagoon (which is an old quarry where at some point in the distant past they blasted an opening to the sea). Fabulous spot! 
Sometimes there's a sign stating no camping and sometimes the sign disappears............?
We've never had any problems there.
Public loos are at the back of a field behind the carpark.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks again for the suggestions so far. All locations plotted and GPS stored, together with some from an MHF trawl of forums and campsite database. The Gower is well served by Google Earth, clearly showing the 3 locations suggested above. Pembrokeshire is still a bit blurry.

Not quite ready for Mr Zulu to lay in a course; could do with Tokkalosh's local knowledge when she's back on the scene.

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Fresh Water East CC site almost on the beach


Jacquie


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Pembs*

Hi DAB

Wild camping:-

Amroth -sea side parking

Freshwater west - Sea side / sand dunes parking

Pembroke Dock - Front street (small car park) or on the street, or at the side of the dockyard wall, launderette close by.

Carew (N51.69449* W4.81365*) the Plough Inn new people & nice food, parked in his car park this year, & quiet.

Good luck & have a good time


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Cowly,

Thanks. I had all those from your posts previously on MHF and are plaotted on the map above, other than Freshwater, which presumably is not far from the CC site Jacquie recommends?

Dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave

I hope it is not too late to add a stoppover place to your list.

Newgale beach car park, a good stop near St Davids ( a must visit City)...the beach is a popular Surf beach and there is a large free car park facing the sea. If you drive up the small road to the left, looking at the sea as you arrive down the hill, go past the toilet block ( fresh water available) and on a little way to the slightly higher and smaller car park area... you may overnight there....you may find some surfers have beaten you to it though...they are usually harmless :roll: 

Mike


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Dave I thought I would back up my suggestion of Mewslade Bay with a couple of photos. The first is the track down from the camp site. The other two were taken on the beach which is just out of view in the first photo. Do check the tide tables because many of the areas finest beaches and bays dissapear at high tide.

It is never that busy because there isnt a burger van for miles, and you will have to agree its very pretty. We are lucky enough to live just 40 minutes away... Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Mike - Thanks for that detail. I had given Newgale a POI based simply on Scotjimland's campsite entry:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=784
but hadn't appreciated it was also a wildcamping spot. Not going imminently, but certainly before places shut. It's just that my last 4-day trip suffered from a lack of planning, so I thought I'd better avoid it this time with some POIs and a print-out or two.

Jimjam - lovely pics and a good point about tides. I used to have a tide predictor on my old Psion; don't know if freebie ones are available for a Pocket PC, must look.

Dave


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

There is one of those **Here**


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

Hi DAB

Freshwater East & Freshwater West are two different places, the same coast road :!: well sort of, but may be some 8 - 10 miles apart,

The excellent photos posted of Rhossili bay, Three clifs, Muslade bay, Newgale, bring back lots of good memories of days gone by, places your parents take you when a child for the day-out, all some 50 or so years back, as I lived in Swansea until 20yo, then lived in Pembroke for 10 years, and the whole area will not disappoint you, the run down through Newgale - Solva - St Davids and on to Fishguard, is nice, with lots of wild camping around St Davids, (the smallest City in the UK).

Have a good time, 

Colin R......


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Colin,

Ah. I did look for Freshwater West, honest, but not well enough. East is mapped as a place on land, West, at least on the OS mapping, is marked as a bay which doesn't come in the "place" database. Got it now.

Good time or not is now down to the weather, I'm afraid, which I always find the most frustrating thing. There are so many more nice places you can get to which unfortunately require booking at least some annual leave. This means you cannot simply say, oh well, let's go next weekend instead but have to put up with whatever the heavens throw at you.

Still, I was in just shorts and sandals in the New Forest at the weekend. Sunday morning was sunny and scorching.

Dave


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the question Dave, and for the responses, Members. Yet another thread on my "Favourites" :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Resurrecting this thread for closure/ courtesy. Bad weather forced a postponement, so we had a full week at Easter, visted many of the suggested haunts, and vowed to return and do each area more thoroughly.

Photos here:
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/daburleigh/SWales/index.html

Thanks again.

Dave


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Resurrecting this thread for closure/ courtesy. Bad weather forced a postponement, so we had a full week at Easter, visted many of the suggested haunts, and vowed to return and do each area more thoroughly.
> 
> Photos here:
> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/daburleigh/SWales/index.html
> ...


Looks like you had a great time with good weather Dave.. We spent 6 days at St Davids last year ( sorry did not see the thread before) at the campsite next to the CC one...

They even had a bakery on site.... Great memories.....


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Bob, 

Yes, a cracking site location for walking direct to St Davids (1.5 miles), the beach, coastal or hilly walks.

A handy shop at that site, as you say. Memorable eggs and bacon smells across the camping field as I took Zoe for her constitutional and to get the newspaper. A van identical to mine was on it, too.

Dave


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Dave

Good to see you had some decent weather, it's one of my favourite places in the world when the weather is right. Out of interest what is the location of the photo IMG_2040?

We are back down there on the 12th May for a couple of days before departing to Ireland on the '2007 Celtic Fringes' tour.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Worms Head, Gower. You can only cross to it during a 5 hr tide slot.

Dave


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Cei Bach country park 1 mile from New Quey, showers, Restaurant used it for 20 years well worth a visit.


----------

